# Cách xông mặt trị mụn cám bằng thảo dược hiệu quả



## luuanh95 (16/10/19)

Thảo dược tự nhiên là những nguyên liệu an toàn cho bạn khi thực hiện xông hơi da mặt, và không gây kích ứng da khi thực hiện. Dưới đây là những cách xông mặt trị mụn cám đơn giản để bạn áp dụng tại nhà.

*1. Cách xông mặt trị mụn cám – Lá ngải cứu, kinh giới, tía tô*
+ Rửa sạch khoảng 100 gam mỗi loại lá này, để ráo nước. Đun sôi khoảng 0,5 lít nước và cho cả 3 nguyên liệu trên vào, tiếp tục nấu sôi.

+ Khi nước lá vừa sôi, bạn đổ tất cả vào một chậu nhỏ, sau đó thêm một nhúm muối, ½ quả chanh (vắt nước cốt chanh vào).





​
+ Khuấy đều và tiến hành xông hơi cho da mặt khi nước còn nóng và nhiều hơi nước.

+ Thời gian cho cách xông hơi khoảng 20 – 30 phút, hoặc tùy theo thời gian mà nước nguội dần.

Bạn sẽ thấy da mặt căng mịn hơn sau khi áp dụng công thức này đấy.

*2. Cách xông mặt trị mụn cám với hương thảo, chanh và mật ong*
+ Với cách làm này, bạn cần chuẩn bị 800ml nước sôi.

+ Tiếp đó, bạn cho 2 thìa tinh dầu hương thảo, 1 thìa mật ong, 2 – 3 lát chanh mỏng vào và khuấy đều.





​
+  Xông hơi mặt ngay khi hỗn hợp vẫn còn nóng và bốc nhiều hơi nước lên.

+ Áp dụng cách này 2 lần mỗi tuần, da bạn sẽ được loại bỏ bớt mụn cám và được làm sạch sâu hơn.

*3. Cách xông mặt trị mụn cám – Xông hơi trị mụn cám bằng dầu dừa*
+ Đơn giản hơn hẳn 2 cách trên, bạn chỉ cần một chậu nước nóng nhỏ, vài giọt tinh dầu dừa nhỏ vào, khuấy nhẹ cho tinh dầu và nước trộn đều vào nhau.





​+ Đưa mặt lại gần và bắt đầu xông hơi để thư giãn da mặt.

+ Tinh dầu dừa giúp lỗ chân lông nở ra, bạn sẽ dễ loại bỏ lớp dầu nhờn, bụi bẩn còn bám trên da.

+ Nhân mụn cám cũng nhờ vậy mà được đẩy lên, lấy đi sạch mụn, trả lại làn da sáng mịn cho bạn. Khi xông hơi bạn cần lưu ý một số điều để tránh gây bỏng da mặt nhé.

*4. Một số lưu ý bạn cần biết khi lựa chọn cách xông mặt trị mụn cám.*
+ Quá trình xông hơi da mặt chỉ nên tiến hành khoảng 20 phút, và không nên xông hơi quá lâu.

+ Bạn cần vệ sinh sạch da mặt trước và sau khi xông hơi. Sau khi kết thúc quá trình xông hơi, bạn làm sạch nhẹ nhàng để da không bị tổn thương nhé.

+ Xông hơi xong, bạn nên rửa mặt với nước lạnh để làm se lỗ chân lông lại và đắp mặt nạ trị mụn để có hiệu quả cao.





​
+ Khi xông hơi, bạn nên để mặt ở khoảng cách vừa phải, không gần quá để tránh bị bỏng hơi nước.

Trên đây là một vài cách xông hơi mặt đơn giản, dễ làm và những điều cần lưu ý khi xông hơi trị mụn. Chúc các bạn thành công.


----------



## Crazis.vn (18/10/19)

thông tin rất hữu ích ạ


----------

